

SocialMovie - Facebook Open Graph Ruby on Rails Sample Application - lutfidemirci
https://github.com/lutfidemirci/socialmovie

======
username3
Demo? Screenshots?

~~~
lutfidemirci
You can check the app <http://socialmovie.herokuapp.com/>

~~~
username3
I don't want to login.

